# A whole new world in Fla.



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Just started checking this forum out, my mind is blown

Any evernts in tampa to lakeland to orlando (I-4 connection:ss ) let me know love to join.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I just rolled into Orlando and found the nation's largest Cigar Humidor-Corona Cigars and the place was banging! THey were selling pre-embargo Cubans from $175 to $275--yikes!! Nice selection, but some of their prices were outrageous. The staff was very knowlegable and friendly. Anejos were getting a premium, I will never pay $20 for one! I am down here one more night and I will periodically check the forum. :ss 

Oh yeah, it is located on just east of I4 off of Sand Lake.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

give me a shout next time your down here and we'll meet at corona.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I sure will :ss


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Anything going on this weekend in Flordia?? Any Herfs/Tastings


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Tuxguy said:


> Anything going on this weekend in Flordia?? Any Herfs/Tastings


I hang out at a local B&M in Winter Park most Sundays.

Went to Corona Tuesday in Lake Mary, may stop by again this afternoon. They are having Oliva Serie V events July 20 and 21 I believe, one at each location.

Pepin is coming to Harry's Cigars in Oviedo July 14.

Anyway, we definately need to get something together in the Orlando area.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

You guys in Central Florida have got to get the South Florida Crew "we love to party anytime we can" thing going.
Poor Alex (Snkbyt) has to put a gun on his head to come down and join us all the way from Melbourne.
Too bad it is a bit of a ride to Orlando/Winter Park and Tampa or there would be one massive group getting together.
For Winter Park, you also have Corona Cigars in Lake Mary.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

The Main Corona would be great!!!!!


----------

